# Start With the Switch, Expand Later



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Willie, thanks for this, I've been wondering how to handle this. Very helpful.
-Jerry


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Jerry. Yeah, I would've been happy to just have the remote, but having the ability to expand is a luxury. For years I used a 1hp single-tool dust collector, and I guess it was adequate. Having recently upgraded to a 2hp cyclone, a hard-piped system seemed more appropriate. I currently have half of my stationary tools running with the automatic gates, and half with aluminum gates. It seems to be working pretty good so far.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for your review. I have wondered about this system and just how well it actually functioned and it's reliability - especially considering the investment if you have a variety of tools. I still run a tool only to find I didn't open the blast gate, or, have another gate open. Big investment as I have eight blast gates. Needs serious consideration.


----------



## Dreek (Oct 31, 2014)

This is a nice way to set things up, thanks for the review! When I can afford to do so, I will no doubt look seriously at these.

My simplistic and cheap solution (less than $100 for connectors and hose), which works pretty quickly and easily nonetheless, is having arrayed my dusty tools (jointer, planer, t-saw, band saw, miter-saw hood) pretty much in a circle around my ShopSmith dust collector, which has a 10' flexy 4" hose on it that is terminated with a male FAZLOK connector that matches the female FAZLOKs on all the tools. I can switch the hose to the machine of my choice in SECONDS. The flexible hose is a bit "lossy" with respect to static pressure because it's bendy and not smooth, but it's a short run, so that really doesn't matter, the DC clears anything my machines can throw at it. Augmented by my shop-built air cleaner, it keeps me breathing healthy.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for your review on this!

I was unaware of it's existence. The automated gates I had seen were ridiculously priced. (like $400.00) 
These are still pricely, but around $100-130.00 seems a lot more doable.

I run a shop at a university that includes many users, from hired pros to students. I have "semi automated" dust collection via a wireless remote control at the big machines, TS, RAS, Band saw and big disk sander,. BUT the problem is getting our users to pay attention to the gates.

this would solve all that perfectly.

II will do some research and pricing, and pray to the funding gods! 

thanks again for posting.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

4" and 6" metal gates are also available, depending on your needs.

The thing I like about the system is it's expandable. You could start with one or two gates, and go from there. 
One Pro Switch can handle up to 8 tools.

More info on system delays can be found here… http://ivacswitch.com/ivac-pro-switch/
Or the iVac homepage… http://ivacswitch.com/

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

OKWillie, you got me interested, so I did some additional research and ordered an Ivac system. I'll let you know how it goes once I get it. I did have to purchase the Contacter as my DC draws 12 amps and the folks at Ivac said that without it I'd burn out the Pro Switch.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice Jerry,
I think you will really like the system. Let us know how the contactor setup goes.


----------

